# Sig 1911 Blackwater



## terese70 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have an interest in the Sig 1911 Blackwater. I like the way they feel and how they shoot, but don't know a lot about them past that. I just thought that I would see if we had anyone out there that owned one and what they thought of it. Any other info would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't have a Blackwater, I have a stainless 1911r carry I bought in December 09. It runs perfectly, is not ammo sensitive. Is well balanced and it's 30 someodd oz. wieght agrees with me.


----------

